# Pixmania delivery times



## elefantfresh (27 Sep 2007)

I've looked through the search and not found this particular issue.
Ordered an itrip off Pixmania 8am monday morning. I used the express delivery option at an extra cost which said 24/48hrs later. Today is Thursday and it still hasnt arrived.

Their definition of Express Delivery in their customer service section says
*"This choice enables you to receive your parcel within 24/48 hours for all orders placed before 1 pm."

However, it also says,*
*
"Once your order has been dispatched, the delivery time is up to 2 days maximum through UPS™"
*This line is very ambiguous though, as looking through the time frame for my parcel it seems that they did not "dispatch" my item for a full two days - at which point it should have been actually delivered!  Does this mean that they could in theory not "dispatch" my parcel for a week and the "clock only begins to tick" once UPS get it? 

The extra cost was about 8e for the Express Delivery - I "think" I should be entitled to a refund of this as they clearly have not fullfilled their side of the deal. Am I correct or should I just let it go to save my blood pressure?


----------



## Jolly Man (27 Sep 2007)

The same happened to me they can take as long as they like for to get the item to ups, in my case i ordered on the monday paid the express to recieve hopefully by the wednesday, rang them that thursday and it had still not left there warehouse to go to ups but once with ups they ship in 24 hours.
Very false advertising i eventually cancelled the order was not acceptable!!!


----------



## elefantfresh (27 Sep 2007)

Just got a response from Pixmania!!



> Further to your request for a reimbursement to the amount of 7.5 € for your order CCL0710*****, we ask that you send us your account information so that we can send you a bank transfer.


Now, THAT I was not expecting! So I guess complaining to them DOES work!


----------



## miselemeas (27 Sep 2007)

In fairness to Pixmania, I ordered a camcorder, case, DVDs, Memory Sticks, Batteries on a Friday two weeks ago at about 12.15 pm and the complete order arrived by UPS on the following Tuesday afternoon - now that's what I call service!  Will use them again.


----------



## Kiddo (3 Oct 2007)

We ordered a camcorder from them recently. Ordered on Sunday and it arrived on Wednesday. Thats my first time using them and I'll definatly use them again.


----------



## brodiebabe (18 Nov 2007)

I ordered a camcorder on Monday night at 11pm - was told delivery would be 4-5 working days.  It arrived the next Monday at 3pm.  I was very pleased!


----------



## barneycr (25 Sep 2008)

I've been using Pixmania for years and their delivery speeds have really slowed in the last two years. Whereby it used to be 3-4 days for standard delivery it has now become anything between 1 - 3 weeks. I ordered an mp3 player and it took 20 calendar days to arrive. My most recent purchase is a DVD recorder, it's been 1 week since I ordered it and the track and trace status is still 'Advised' which most likely means it has not left the warehouse. If you're in a hurry for an item my advice is to use komplett.ie


----------



## barneycr (1 Oct 2008)

barneycr said:


> I've been using Pixmania for years and their delivery speeds have really slowed in the last two years. Whereby it used to be 3-4 days for standard delivery it has now become anything between 1 - 3 weeks. I ordered an mp3 player and it took 20 calendar days to arrive. My most recent purchase is a DVD recorder, it's been 1 week since I ordered it and the track and trace status is still 'Advised' which most likely means it has not left the warehouse. If you're in a hurry for an item my advice is to use komplett.ie


 
After 2.5 weeks I called the carrier to find out where my DVD Recorder was. They said they sent it back to Pixmania becasue they printed an incomplete address on it.

I called Pixmania and they said that when the package is returned to them they'll refund me. I'm thinking if and when I get my money it'll be the last time I order from them


----------



## Bubbly Scot (1 Oct 2008)

barneycr said:


> I called Pixmania and they said that when the package is returned to them they'll refund me. I'm thinking if and when I get my money it'll be the last time I order from them


 
My husband thinks they're wonderful, things delivered to his Dublin office usually within 48 hours of order...in the most recent case the charge hadn't even been fully processed by the credit card company when his order landed at his desk.

He's well fed up though as the latest item is faulty and they won't issue a replacement until they have recieved it back AND checked that any damage wasn't caused by him. He called on Monday..still waiting for them to pick it up at close of business today. At this rate it will be three weeks before it's sorted.


----------



## barneycr (10 Oct 2008)

barneycr said:


> After 2.5 weeks I called the carrier to find out where my DVD Recorder was. They said they sent it back to Pixmania becasue they printed an incomplete address on it.
> 
> I called Pixmania and they said that when the package is returned to them they'll refund me. I'm thinking if and when I get my money it'll be the last time I order from them


 
It's now October 10th, I placed my order on 18th September. I've emailed Pixmania three times and called them 4 times. They keep telling me when it surfaces I'll get a refund or be given the option to place the order again........no more Pixmania for me.....useless!


----------



## SISSOKO (10 Oct 2008)

oh no , should have read this thread yesterday.Placed an order (first time user) with pixmania yesterday afternoon.Added in the 24/48 hrs delivery.
By the sounds of it i shouldnt hold my breath and wont have my delivery
any time soon....................................................we'll see.

Will keep ye up-dated..


----------



## SISSOKO (13 Oct 2008)

SISSOKO said:


> oh no , should have read this thread yesterday.Placed an order (first time user) with pixmania yesterday afternoon.Added in the 24/48 hrs delivery.
> By the sounds of it i shouldnt hold my breath and wont have my delivery
> any time soon....................................................we'll see.
> 
> Will keep ye up-dated..


 
I take it all back , order arrived this morning safe and sound.
Well done pixmania....................................................


----------



## Marileide (14 Oct 2008)

I'm passing by the same situation.. 
I bought a computer from Pixmania, by transfer bank to France at 02 of september. the recognized my payment only 11/09, dispachet my order in 16/09...the shippement arrived in Ireland 17/09.... and until today no answer from Pixmania... I've spent time and money with calling and all the atends only say, it was opened one investigate, then you have to wait for 10 days....
This period was experid last 10/10/08 no answer from Pixmania...
This afternoon, when i rang it, the atend, again: no answer.....only the investigate was opened and i don't why, no answer about the shippement....


----------

